
Is it possible to develop software and change lives? - otroma
Hi, I&#x27;m a young developer that had a lot of opportunities and a lot of privileges during my 24 years of old. My first - and actual - job is at a great company and I really do enjoy spending 8 hours a day there developing and giving consultancy to our clients. There&#x27;s never a dull day and we are solving cool problems and learning a lot everyday.<p>There, I also had the opportunity to work with wonderful people that really live and breathe for a determined technology, practice or tool. I admire those people and I feel that they inspire me to do my best to develop myself and be the best developer I can be.<p>But after one year and a half, I&#x27;m finding difficult to continue developing myself and spending my personal time around learning new tech, tools and processes. I discovered that every tool that I use to solve problems everyday is nothing more than OK to me. So, until this very day, I can say that my passion for Software Development does not lie on tech, specifically.<p>Since grad school, one thing I asked myself frequently was &quot;Ok, this is great. I can develop games, I can develop enterprise systems. That&#x27;s fine. But how can I be a part of some REAL change in the world? How can I make the world a better place and give opportunities to people that didn&#x27;t have them USING software development?&quot;<p>That is my answer: my passion not about the tools, but about the end: is about what I can do using my abilities - in all the ways I can change the world THROUGH those techs. This makes me feel like I&#x27;m doing important work, that it&#x27;s worth spending not only my eight hours a day, but even my entire life for that cause.<p>What I wanted to ask you is: are there any companies or NGOs that want to do that as well? I don&#x27;t care about getting the highest salary, being recognized by the community or any of that. I just want to make a living and actually help&#x2F;contribute&#x2F;give opportunities people.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
antoinevg
My feeling is that the constraints ultimately tend to be political rather than
technological and it's hard to find folk from either camp willing to take the
other seriously.

ObBookRecommendation: [https://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Systems-Donella-H-
Meadows/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Systems-Donella-H-
Meadows/dp/1603580557)

Also, don't underestimate the satisfaction to be gotten from teaching kids how
to develop games & enterprise systems!

